
Ask mods: could we please get a [letter icon] on HN if we have new replies? - nailer
Sometimes people post clever stuff and I don&#x27;t see till the next time I get around to checking my replies. This means a potentially interesting conversation in an active post becomes a slow dragged out process over a few days in a dead post.<p>Thanks!
======
CarolineW
... or just subscribe to HNReplies:

[http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/)

~~~
Mz
This is the standard answer and works well.

------
brudgers
To discuss a feature proposal, it might be useful to contact the moderators
directly using the |contact| link at the bottom of the page.

My personal take is that the number of interesting discussions that
notification of responses would generate is probably significantly fewer than
the number of inflamed discussions it would prolong.

------
tedmiston
Some of the Chrome extensions for HN offer a feature like this.

[https://pinboard.in/u:tedmiston/t:hacker-
news/t:chrome/](https://pinboard.in/u:tedmiston/t:hacker-news/t:chrome/)

